# Great News!!



## Maz3643 (May 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone..Just a quick message to let you know that I (K9 Solutions Holidays) now work closely with Hoseasons so take a look for that great summer holiday deal....and please feel free to record your pooches holidays experience in the Blog page!
K9 Solutions Pet Friendly Holidays - Home


----------

